# RapidLED...bad service??



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

First off this isn't a bashing thread. I am just telling you some facts about my situation with RapidLED. I would love this situation to just magically make itself work but we'll see.

11 days ago I ordered a package of LED's from the company on a friday and on the monday (8 days ago)I was sent thru email my confirmation of the shipment via UPS. Now almost 2 weeks later I wanted to know the tracking number for my package, to be told that it wasn't shipped via UPS but the postal service. Although I paid, and was told, it would be shipped thru UPS.

Now I'm being asked if I want it shipped via UPS when it gets shipped back (due to the postal strike). Although they would charge me an extra $50 for the "brokerage fee."

Does this seem legit or even right for their customer service to do this?
My package was only $40 US and my receipt says it was shipped via UPS...
I just don't get it??

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

You paid by credit card? You could always ask them to refund 100% of your money and deal with a different company. If they refuse, contact your credit card company and usually they will take care of it for you.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

So far it seems like it will go well. Mike at RapidLED has said he'll ship a new package out in the morning via UPS as long as I pay for the brokerage fee of 7 bucks. 

I'm always willing to give people the option to come thru and so far it seems like they have. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

if i were his customer I would ask him to suck up the cost, that is the cost of doing business. if he refuses then either pay or get a refund...

its not like they are the only ones that sell it... imho


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I received a Par30 led from RapidLED in about 10 days via National Postal Services. Customer service was good. I'd never suggest shipping via a courier, always use postal service.

To avoid brokerage fees, ship via USPS/CPS.
To avoid postal strike, Ship via UPS/FedEx.

The buyer is responsible for the brokerage fees. Rapid LED is not the one charging you the brokerage fee, it's usually Canada Customs, they are just passing on the incurred costs of international shipping of goods. I have paid brokerage fees much higher than the costs of the item received several times. I've learned now.

On your receipt does it say you paid extra for UPS? If so they made a mistake sending it to you by USPS, which would have saved/earned them money by undercutting your service. There's no way theyll pay for your brokerage fee, but you could suggest that they refund your order, and let you re-order at a later date after the post strike has ended.


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

You do realize Canada Post is in a strike/lockout position right now right? Not exactly a great option....



Will Hayward said:


> I received a Par30 led from RapidLED in about 10 days via National Postal Services. Customer service was good. I'd never suggest shipping via a courier, always use postal service.
> 
> To avoid brokerage fees, ship via USPS/CPS.
> To avoid postal strike, Ship via UPS/FedEx.
> ...


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Sinerviz said:


> You do realize Canada Post is in a strike/lockout position right now right? Not exactly a great option....


Duh, I mentioned it in my post didn't I... There is no good option right now.

The Gov will likely force them back to work soon, or they will settle in a couple weeks.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I totally understand everyone's point of view and thanks for the help and opinions on the matter. I'm just kind of confused that I paid for UPS shipping and it was sent thru snail mail. 

Even though the UPS shipping has a charge that's attached to it, it would have been nice to know what was going on ahead of time.

Also...PAR bulbs are now being sold at Lowe's. I was just there yesterday and they had PAR15 and PAR 30 bulbs in 3k and 6k.

Almost bought one to see how good it was.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I received my package from RapidLED today and so far the LED's look pretty good. I could complain but I won't since the product is finally here.


----------

